# Lotion Bars



## kmarvel (Oct 11, 2014)

Does anyone here make lotion bars?


----------



## lsg (Oct 11, 2014)

I have made them.  They are pretty easy to make.  My hubby likes them for his hands in cold weather.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Oct 11, 2014)

yes i do as well , i'm sure if you look at the bottom of this thread you can find related links about lotion bars and recipes.  
what would you like to know ?


----------



## bodybym (Oct 11, 2014)

I make them and sell a lot of them, especially around holidays. People snatch them up as great gifts.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 11, 2014)

I usually make some in the winter. I make an 'in-the-shower' lotion bar, too.

 IrishLass


----------



## marilynmac (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm out of Lye, so I tried a lotion bar yesterday.   equal parts beeswax coconut oil and grapefruit seed oil and a bit of bergamot eo.   It smells like beeswax, and leaves oil on my skin.

So I'm ready to hear more about it...


----------



## katz2711 (Oct 12, 2014)

I make lotion bars too. My favorite so far has the natural cocoa butter smell paired with orange essential oil.


----------



## katz2711 (Oct 12, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> I usually make some in the winter. I make an 'in-the-shower' lotion bar, too.
> 
> IrishLass




Can you give some details please? That sounds intriguing!


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 12, 2014)

lsg said:


> I have made them. They are pretty easy to make. My hubby likes them for his hands in cold weather.



What is a basic recipe for a lotion bar??  Can you put them in a loaf mold?
 How long is the cure time??


----------



## mintle (Oct 12, 2014)

I have just recently digged through the subject of lotion bars! 
It was trial and error, mainly error  
I was trying to come up with a recipe for a lotion bar for my pregnant friend - she can't stand most of scents except for citruses. She wanted to massage her belly and legs, so I was looking for something that does not instantly melt but also is not 'draggy'. And not sticky/oily. 

And we were both pleasantly suprised by this final recipe: 

20% cocoa butter 
5% cetyl alcohol 
25% beeswax
11% shea butter 
26% almond oil 
10% macadamia oil 
3% tangerine eo 

I poured this into individual silicone molds (I have 100g individual cubes), gives very nice firm cubes that allow for some massage with the cube.  
Please note she is not allergic to anything (cocoa, beeswax etc). I have made one for myself, too. 

You will find more information than you need  on the best swiftcraftymonkey blog: click!

P.S. Errors were those  too-soft bars, where I have used monoi, shea and prune oil in various proportions for their wonderful scent - very luxurious, but so melty! I find cocoa really reliable here to give a nice structure to the lotion. And cetyl alcohol for a more pleasant feeling while massaging.
P.S. 2 Can't stop writing!  I am wondering if I will have to reformulate this recipe when the winter comes; I have already seen a difference in using this bar when the warmer days have ended and temps went down in my flat.


----------



## lsg (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is the recipe I use.

3.5 oz coconut oil
3.5 oz beeswax
3.5 oz sweet almond oil
1 tsp. lavender essential oil

Melt the solid oils together and then add the sweet almond oil.  Stir well and when cooled, add essential oil.  I pour my lotion bars in silicone muffin pans.  They are just the right size to fit in the round tins.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 13, 2014)

lsg said:


> Here is the recipe I use.
> 
> 3.5 oz coconut oil
> 3.5 oz beeswax
> ...


 

 ISG,
 How many bars will this make??  Can you buy the silicone muffin pan at a regular store??  Using CCO, does it make the lotion bar "greasy"?


----------



## katz2711 (Oct 13, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> I usually make some in the winter. I make an 'in-the-shower' lotion bar, too.
> 
> IrishLass




Still so curious about what an " in-the-shower lotion bar" looks like. Please please can you give some details?

Is it an actual lotion bar (no lye involved) or a highly conditioning soap of some sort?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## katz2711 (Oct 13, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> I usually make some in the winter. I make an 'in-the-shower' lotion bar, too.
> 
> IrishLass




Still so curious about what an " in-the-shower lotion bar" looks like. Please please can you give some details?

Is it an actual lotion bar (no lye involved) or a highly conditioning soap of some sort?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## katz2711 (Oct 13, 2014)

Sorry for double posting, kept getting an error message


----------



## lsg (Oct 13, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> ISG,
> How many bars will this make??  Can you buy the silicone muffin pan at a regular store??  Using CCO, does it make the lotion bar "greasy"?


You can buy the silicone muffin pans at Walmart, Target etc.  Yes, the coconut oil does make a slightly tacky bar, but in the winter that's what my hubby wants to sooth his chapped hands.  You can switch the coconut oil for shea butter or cocoa butter.  The recipe about makes 10.5 weighed.  Depending on how deep you pour the lotion bars, you should have four or five cavities filled in the muffin pan. Here is another easy recipe without coconut oil:


2.5 oz beeswax
2 oz Cocoa Butter
 2 oz Shea butter
1 oz Almond butter


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 13, 2014)

katz2711 said:


> Still so curious about what an " in-the-shower lotion bar" looks like. Please please can you give some details?
> 
> Is it an actual lotion bar (no lye involved) or a highly conditioning soap of some sort?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Sorry, Kat- didn't see you question until just now. 

To answer your question- yes- its an actual solid lotion bar (no soap involved).

About 3 or 4 years ago, lots of people were experimenting with them on another forum that I frequent, and the idea sounded so intriguing to me that I became inspired to try my hand at making my own. 

Basically, an in-shower lotion bar is a body butter with waxes and other lotion-ingredients added to the butters and oils to make it moisturizing, yet firm enough to be able stand on it's own in a soap dish like a bar of soap (i.e., it doesn't need to be in a container or confined to a push-up tube). It also contains a preservative since it will be used in the presence of water. I make them for my sister and myself, and they are great in the winter-time (or any time you are feeling a bit on the dry side due to bone-drying weather).

This is how I use them: I take my shower as normal, and then after I am all done washing with my soap and rinsing off, I keep the shower on and take my lotion bar and wet it under the spray. Then I rub it all over me-except for my face and hair and bottom of my feet (don't want greasy hair or facial pimples or want to slip in the shower)- and place the bar back on my dish, rinse myself off, turn the shower off, and then pat myself dry. You won't believed how pampered this makes one feel.

My formula contains 53% hard butters; 5% softer butters; 6.8% ButterEZ; 10% moisturizing oils; 15% Polawax; 5% candelilla wax; 3% cetyl alcohol; .5% Vitamin E T-50; 1% Phenonip; and .7% fragrance.


 IrishLass


----------



## katz2711 (Oct 13, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Sorry, Kat- didn't see you question until just now.
> 
> To answer your question- yes- its an actual solid lotion bar (no soap involved).
> 
> ...




That is such a great idea! I have to experiment with that.

Thanks so much for sharing IrishLass!!


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 14, 2014)

lsg said:


> Here is the recipe I use.
> 
> 3.5 oz coconut oil
> 3.5 oz beeswax
> ...




 Sorry for the questions.
 Is there a "cure" time for these??


----------



## lsg (Oct 14, 2014)

No problem, I am glad to help if I can.  Just let them set until they are solid.  You can pop them in the refrigerator.  No other cure time is needed.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 15, 2014)

lsg said:


> No problem, I am glad to help if I can. Just let them set until they are solid. You can pop them in the refrigerator. No other cure time is needed.



ISG,  thank you for your help.  Living in AZ I would like to give these maybe as gifts for friends here.    
 Kathie


----------



## lsg (Oct 15, 2014)

My son-in-law was stationed at Fort Huachuca.  I loved Sierra Vista, the view from their patio was fantastic.  Good luck with your lotion bars, I bet your friends will love them.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm making my first lotion bars. Using equal amounts of coco butter, beeswax and avocado. I hope they are hard enough.


----------



## marilynmac (Oct 16, 2014)

If you use coconut oil in a lotion bar, will it be drying like in soap?  Are these supposed to have the consistency of chap stick? (mine does)  

I made one last week with beeswax, coconut oil, and grapefruit seed oil.  I didn't like it at first but I used it a lot on my hands and feet and it is magic on my skin.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 16, 2014)

lsg said:


> My son-in-law was stationed at Fort Huachuca. I loved Sierra Vista, the view from their patio was fantastic. Good luck with your lotion bars, I bet your friends will love them.



ISG,

 oh my gosh.  I retired from the Army at Ft Huachuca and now work as a contractor on Post!!  We live in a town 16 miles from Sierra Vista.
 Small world!

 Does the Vit E give the lotion bars a longer shelf life??
 Kathie


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 16, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I'm making my first lotion bars. Using equal amounts of coco butter, beeswax and avocado. I hope they are hard enough.



How did they turn out??    
 I hope to make some next week while recuperating from shoulder surgery.
 Except I will use the Shea butter in place of cocoa butter.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 16, 2014)

marilynmac said:


> If you use coconut oil in a lotion bar, will it be drying like in soap? ..................


 
What an oil is like as an oil can be vastly different from how it is in a soap - CO is a prime example:  Lovely as an oil, drying as a soap.  But that is why salt bars have a huge superfat, so that lots of CO as oil counters all of that CO soap.


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 16, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> How did they turn out??
> I hope to make some next week while recuperating from shoulder surgery.
> Except I will use the Shea butter in place of cocoa butter.



Turned out pretty good, they are hard but melt easily. I think I'd want them a bit harder for summer use but for winter, they are perfect. I poured some into a chap stick tube, its really nice for lips.


----------



## lsg (Oct 16, 2014)

Kmarvel, it is a small world.  Our SIL was transferred to Hawaii two years ago.  They love it there, but the trip is a long one for me to visit the family.  I think Vit. E would be a good addition, not only to prevent rancid butters and oils; it is also good for the skin.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 20, 2014)

lsg said:


> Kmarvel, it is a small world. Our SIL was transferred to Hawaii two years ago. They love it there, but the trip is a long one for me to visit the family. I think Vit. E would be a good addition, not only to prevent rancid butters and oils; it is also good for the skin.



I did a 6 oz total batch.  It filled a 6 oz yogurt cup.

 2 oz beeswax
 2 oz avocado
 2 oz shea butter
 25 drops of Tropical Breeze FO

 I sliced 3 bars out of it.  Feels a little "sticky" to me.  I am with Obsidian, I would like it a little harder bar.  Easy to make and smells wonderful.
 I will try CCO in place of Shea this week.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 20, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Turned out pretty good, they are hard but melt easily. I think I'd want them a bit harder for summer use but for winter, they are perfect. I poured some into a chap stick tube, its really nice for lips.



Obsidian,

 Mine turned out the same as yours. Hard, but melt easily.  I think the shea butter made them feel a tad sticky.  I am wondering if adding more beeswax and switching to CCO will help??


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 20, 2014)

I think mine must be harder then yours, there is no way I could slice mine. Now that mine cooled completely, they are plenty hard. I think using coco butter will really improve you bars, I'd try adding some of it and beeswax to harden your current batch.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 21, 2014)

Last weekend I made a small batch of lotion bars using equal parts SB, AO and beeswax.  I added a little lavender and orange EOs, but only the beeswax and orange come through.  It smells awesome -- I wish I had poured some in a lip balm tube so I could smell it all day!  

My bars turned out really smooth, with no graininess (my main concern) from the shea.  I wouldn't describe them as tacky, either.  Feel great on the skin.  They might be a little too hard for winter temps here but I'll judge that over time.  I really loved how it spread and felt when it was still a little warm and not fully hardened.  I might have to make a softer salve later, and put it in tins rather than bars.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 21, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> I think mine must be harder then yours, there is no way I could slice mine. Now that mine cooled completely, they are plenty hard. I think using coco butter will really improve you bars, I'd try adding some of it and beeswax to harden your current batch.



I ordered some mango butter because it was on sale at BB.  

 I will see if that hardens them up.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 27, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Last weekend I made a small batch of lotion bars using equal parts SB, AO and beeswax. I added a little lavender and orange EOs, but only the beeswax and orange come through. It smells awesome -- I wish I had poured some in a lip balm tube so I could smell it all day!
> 
> My bars turned out really smooth, with no graininess (my main concern) from the shea. I wouldn't describe them as tacky, either. Feel great on the skin. They might be a little too hard for winter temps here but I'll judge that over time. I really loved how it spread and felt when it was still a little warm and not fully hardened. I might have to make a softer salve later, and put it in tins rather than bars.



I have ordered the 2" metal tins for my lotion bars.  Some people pour the lotion directly into the tins.  How do people pop the bar out to use it??  Am I missing something here??  haha


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 27, 2014)

I use a mould for mine.  I have no idea how one would take it out if it was poured in to a tin.  Maybe it is meant for rubbing on the fingers then on to the skin?  No idea, really - what do these people who do that suggest?


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Oct 27, 2014)

I think the tins are used to house the molded lotion bar...at least that is what I do.


----------



## Meganmischke (Oct 27, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> I ordered some mango butter because it was on sale at BB.
> 
> I will see if that hardens them up.



I love mango butter but it has a similar consistency to shea.  My mango is only slightly firmer in texture.  Hopefully it will work out for you.


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 28, 2014)

kmarvel, I used the shallow clear plastic molds from Michaels that were made for molding chocolate medallion candies.  They are only 1 3/4" in diameter, so the bars would probably fit inside the tins you bought.


----------



## marilynmac (Oct 28, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> I have ordered the 2" metal tins for my lotion bars.  Some people pour the lotion directly into the tins.  How do people pop the bar out to use it??  Am I missing something here??  haha



Hmm.  I wonder if you put cupcake wraps in the tin and then poured, if that would keep them small enough to get out.


----------



## Zoeybean (Oct 28, 2014)

I made some just a few days ago, put all my oils/wax in a quart jar and hot water bath till melted then pour. I love them, fun and easy to make and use.
 16.65%  shea butter
 16.65% cocoa butter
 33.30% coconut oil
 33.40% beeswax


----------



## FarmerMom (Oct 29, 2014)

Help?  I used a similar recipe....equal parts beeswax, coconut oil and cocoa butter but the lotion feels greasy....it absorbs pretty quick but I just don't like the greasy initial feel.  any suggestions?


----------



## Ktaggard (Oct 29, 2014)

Use lighter oils. Fractionated Coconut oil is my favorite!! I also like sweet almond. Also, cocoa butter makes a waxier feeling bar, that I don't like. I prefer Mango.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2014)

I too recommend using lighter oils.  I like meadowfoam seed oil, FCO, Sweet Almond, I also use a bit of Argan sometimes.  You can also try adding some arrowroot powder or Isopropyl Myristate which will both helf with the greasiness. Also using Cocoa Butter or Mango.   However, that's kind of the beast that solid lotions are.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 29, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I too recommend using lighter oils. I like meadowfoam seed oil, FCO, Sweet Almond, I also use a bit of Argan sometimes. You can also try adding some arrowroot powder or Isopropyl Myristate which will both helf with the greasiness. Also using Cocoa Butter or Mango. However, that's kind of the beast that solid lotions are.


 


 Would sunflower oil or grapeseed oil be a lighter oil with mango butter?  I also have avocado oil.

 With a 6 oz recipe I was going to use 1/4 tsp of Vit E also.   And a FO with probably 20 drop.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2014)

yes, sunflower would probably work well too.  I like avocado in just about everything.  I like sunflower oil.  I generally use 1% Vit E.  Also, I find that when adding EO/FO to my solid lotions sometimes it take the scent awhile to bloom.    Let us know now they turn out.   I don't mind the greasiness so much.  Especially during the cold winter months.   IPM takes the edge off for me.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 29, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> yes, sunflower would probably work well too. I like avocado in just about everything. I like sunflower oil. I generally use 1% Vit E. Also, I find that when adding EO/FO to my solid lotions sometimes it take the scent awhile to bloom. Let us know now they turn out. I don't mind the greasiness so much. Especially during the cold winter months. IPM takes the edge off for me.



I have seen on some threads where people will use a little cornstarch to quall the greasiness.  How do you know how much to use??


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> I have seen on some threads where people will use a little cornstarch to quall the greasiness. How do you know how much to use??[/QUOT
> 
> If you are making 6 oz.  try maybe 1/8 tsp.  add a little at a time and put a bit on your skin and see how it feels.   Too much and it can get a bit gritty.


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 29, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> kmarvel said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen on some threads where people will use a little cornstarch to quall the greasiness. How do you know how much to use??[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> shunt2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Will do. Thank you for all your help.....ALL the time!! :smile:
> ...


----------



## kmarvel (Oct 31, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> kmarvel said:
> 
> 
> > You are more than welcome....anytime. Let us know how they work for you. I need to make some this weekend for a show next week.
> ...


----------



## robosqu1d (Nov 3, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> shunt2011 said:
> 
> 
> > Shunt,
> ...


----------



## kmarvel (Nov 3, 2014)

robosqu1d said:


> kmarvel said:
> 
> 
> > I've never made lotion bars but am inspired to give it a try after reading this thread. Can you tell me when you added the cornstarch - when melting the ingredients or afterwards, when the mixture was cooling?
> ...


----------

